# Fruit Kabobs



## Filus59602 (Oct 18, 2002)

FRUIT KABOBS 
Dessert du Jour - e-mail 

36 mandarin orange sections 
24 strawberries 
24 green seedless grapes 
24 pineapple chunks 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup marshmallow cream 
2 teaspoons grated orange peel 
1 teaspoon ground ginger 

Thread fruit onto 12 (8-inch) bamboo skewers; chill. 

Combine remaining ingredients, mixing well; serve as a dip with fruit 
kabobs. Yield: 12 servings. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
- 

Per Serving: 649 Calories; 9g Fat (11.9% calories from fat); 6g Protein; 
150g Carbohydrate; 18g Dietary Fiber; 3mg Cholesterol; 66mg Sodium. ++++ 
Exchanges: 0 Grain(Starch); 9 Fruit; 1/2 Fat; 1/2 Other Carbohydrates.


----------

